# I am NOT a Christmas Reindeer!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL She was trying to look like a reindeer! Just for you, just for the camera. 

Good girl !!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah... she put up with me lol!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she has to be one of the best looking reindeer


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ther is no way I could get Tinkerbell to do that even long enough to take a picture.

Very cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful reindeer. Tell her the boy dogs love girls with style like her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL those are funny! I think she is trying to say (Expletive deleted) in that first shot She looks like she is putting up with it in the second. It is a good thing dogs can't use cameras and computers. Could you imagine the pictures of us humans they would be posting on the internet as revenge.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. That first one kind of looked like a pout. LOL


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I think she IS saying, "NO, I'm NOT a reindeer, but Mom thinks I am."
LOL! Either way, she is beautiful.

~Jackie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, that is a hoot! I love these christmas pictures....What a gorgeous golden reindeer you have there.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What adorable pictures! Is the next one in the series the one where she pulls the antlers off her head and rips them to shreads so you can't do that to her again???


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think she is an adorable reindeer!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaawwww


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

These pics are adorable! Especially the one with the funny mouth going on - what a good girl she is! I can't get Griff to keep anything on - he's nutty!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That first picture really made me chuckle!! :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehehe... yeah I love that first one! Looks to me like she's gonna give me some not so sensored language lol!!!

Glad ya'll liked 'em!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Well she looks precious even though she wasn't happy about it. LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I used to put things on Andy Farmer's head and the look on his face would say......
"momma, will you get this ridiculous thing off my head?" I would giggle so hard!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a good girl to sit and be so patient.. Did you give her lots of love for that??


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

But she makes such a pretty reindeer!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kzwicker said:


> What a good girl to sit and be so patient.. Did you give her lots of love for that??


Actually I ran to the computer to upload them lol!! But THEN I gave her lost of lovins' :smooch:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LOL she looks pissed! Maybe thats her giving you attitude look!


----------

